# Chipotle Lime Grilled Shrimp



## kilo charlie (Jul 21, 2021)

*Chipotle Lime Grilled Shrimp *














*Taco Holder v2.0* 

I made a new Taco Holder as well. This one holds 4 tacos instead of just 3. I also drilled holes in this one to help grab the tacos as well as putting a "brushed" finish on the mirror polished stainless steel. 







CHIPOTLE LIME SHRIMP MARINADE

7.5 oz can chipotles in adobo sauce
2 cloves smoked garlic
1 shallot roughly chopped
2 tablespoons EVOO
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed orange juice
1/2 lime juiced
1 tablespoon smoked honey
1 teaspoon smoked salt

Put all ingredients in food processor or blender and blend until incorporated. 

Add 1 pound of peeled and deviened shrimp to a gallon Ziploc bag and pour marinade over the top. Seal and mix together. 

Do not marinade more than 2 hours or the citrus will start to cook the shrimp.  

Prepare everything for the tacos ahead of time as they only take a few minutes on the grill. 







I put the tortillas in foil and heated them up on the grill. They will be HOT and steamy when you take them off! Flip them multiple times to keep them from burning. 

I added shredded purple cabbage, a lettuce blend,  quesadilla cheese on the bottom and Cotija Cheese on the top along with a Sriracha Cream Sauce made from sour cream, lime juice and Sriracha.  

The shrimp were removed from the marinade and put on skewers and grilled for 2 minutes on a preheated grill then flipped for another 90 seconds or until done. Discard remaining marinade.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks and sounds great.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2021)

Heck yeah bud that looks fire. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## clifish (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks awesome I would like to try this recipe using skate wing on the griddle...severe shellfish allergy would prevent me to do the above.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2021)

Tacos? Im in! Shimp tacos? I'm booking airfare now!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 21, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Looks and sounds great.



Thank you!



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud that looks fire. Thanks for the recipe



Thank you!
And no sense in me keeping recipes  to myself! Hope you enjoy it! 



clifish said:


> Looks awesome I would like to try this recipe using skate wing on the griddle...severe shellfish allergy would prevent me to do the above.



Thank you!
Sorry to hear about your allergy! This marinade would go well on Chicken and Pork too!


browneyesvictim said:


> Tacos? Im in! Shimp tacos? I'm booking airfare now!



Hahaha! Save the airfare and make some at home! Super simple really! You could have a ton of tacos for the price of an airplane ride and wouldn't have to deal with people!


----------



## clifish (Jul 21, 2021)

yeah,  It does not bother me that much, I was never huge into shellfish anyway,  although I did enjoy lobster bakes and shrimp dishes....at least I got to enjoy them for the first 43 years of my life until the allergy hit.  The worst part is going out to eat and having to get the chef out to ask if they fry any shellfish in the fryer and if they say they have 2 fryers it is often that they filter the oil through the system.  Also any small Chinese restaurant is out as they have no means of making the food cleanly as they just quickly rinse the woks out before starting the next meal.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes sir looks great. I'll start with 2 please KC !! How much heat from the marinade?


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

love it!  thanks for the recipe!  making these for sure!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks great! Slip a little tequila in there and I’m on it.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 21, 2021)

kilo charlie
  those look fantastic! But man, 7oz of chipotle! These babies have got to be packin' some heat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2021)

The Tacos look great! Let me know when the Holders go up for Sale. Ill need 4....JJ


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 21, 2021)

Lots of LOVE for shrimp tacos here nice work on the tacos and holder!  Very cool.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 21, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir looks great. I'll start with 2 please KC !! How much heat from the marinade?



Great heat from the marinade! On a 0-10 scale I'd say 6-7 but it's balancedby all the other things. 



sandyut said:


> love it!  thanks for the recipe!  making these for sure!



Thank you! And you're welcome! Enjoy! 



SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great! Slip a little tequila in there and I’m on it.



You definitely could but this didn't need it ! 



schlotz said:


> kilo charlie
> those look fantastic! But man, 7oz of chipotle! These babies have got to be packin' some heat.



Well I wanted to make sure there was enoughmarinadefor all the shrimp! Haha!



chef jimmyj said:


> The Tacos look great! Let me know when the Holders go up for Sale. Ill need 4....JJ



Haha I should make some more.. just some scraps I had laying around the garage and rather than buy one I just made them! 




civilsmoker said:


> Lots of LOVE for shrimp tacos here nice work on the tacos and holder!  Very cool.



Thank you!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 21, 2021)

This recipe looks awesome, kilo!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 21, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> This recipe looks awesome, kilo!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2021)

Now that looks fantastic!!!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that looks fantastic!!!
> Al



Thank you!


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 22, 2021)

Hot damn do those look good.  Nice work.  I will definitely be trying this recipe.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 22, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Hot damn do those look good.  Nice work.  I will definitely be trying this recipe.



Thank you! 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks awesome!! Flavor sounds excellent. I’ve been into the south of the border flavor for the last couple weeks too. Tonight I’m doing shrimp Diablo and fish tacos. I’d like to get a nice taco holder with a rustic wood look


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome!! Flavor sounds excellent. I’ve been into the south of the border flavor for the last couple weeks too. Tonight I’m doing shrimp Diablo and fish tacos. I’d like to get a nice taco holder with a rustic wood look



Thank you! 

You'll have to share this Shrimp Diablo! 

What fish do you prefer for fish tacos?


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow KC!! Those tacos look incredible!! Excellent job sir. gotta say though, being a craftsman myself, those taco holders are off the charts. Very well done on all counts.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’d like to get a nice taco holder with a rustic wood look



If you're looking for a stainless steel taco holder with a wood look, I can't help there. If however you're looking for an actual wood taco holder, I could make some for you. Send me a PM if you're interested.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 22, 2021)

Dang nice work Charlie! On both the holder and the tacos! You got some beautiful color going on there! And congrats on another ride on the carousel!

Ryan


----------



## motocrash (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## flatbroke (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks great. Congratulations on the Rotator Tri Fecta too


----------



## xray (Jul 23, 2021)

Incredible looking tacos kilo! And I’m sure they were delicious!!

I do tacos almost one a week, shrimp tacos are a favorite here because they’re easy to assemble.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 23, 2021)

Heck ya!  Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks Great Charlie!!
Love your Taco Holder too!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 26, 2021)

Sorry late on this but a great post awesome looking tacos and nice holder.

Warren


----------

